# Brisbane Spring 2015



## Dene (Aug 18, 2015)

We are in Brisbane for the first time. We can now announce Brisbane Spring 2015!

*Date:* 19 September
*Time:* 9am-4:30pm
*Location:* Brisbane Convention and Exhibition Centre
*Events:* 3x3, OH, 2x2, pyra, with 4x4 and 3bld possible events


This event will be held at a stall in Oz Comic-Con. As such, this will be a small competition and will run differently to a standard competition. I will get more details up regarding the scheduling when they are ready, but I will try to make sure I leave plenty of room for competitors to get around and check out the rest of what's on offer at Oz Comic-Con while they're there.

To gain entry to the competition you will need to purchase a ticket to Oz Comic-Con. We will not charge any fee above this, and obviously you will get access to the rest of Oz Comic-Con too! So book your tickets asap, and get ready for a great weekend.


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 18, 2015)

theres a slim chance im going.
i have a question though

You can register online or on the day.

about the "on the day". is there a restriction thing where if you register on day, you can't do certain events?

sorry if it's a stupid question.


----------



## Dene (Aug 18, 2015)

Good question!

There won't be any restrictions if you register on the day.

In all honesty we have no idea how this competition will go. It's untapped territory and we aren't really offering much due to significant limitations with the venue. We'll just be doing one round of everything (including 3x3), and it will run continuously throughout the day. It isn't optimal conditions, but we didn't want to miss this opportunity. Hopefully we can generate enough interest to pursue further competitions in Brisbane.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 18, 2015)

For Pyraminx, I entered the competition thinking, 'meh, just Pyraminx for fun, I don't practice it'.
I came 3rd in round one with a 9 second average with the worst shengshou you will ever come across.
In the finally I really stuffed up with an 11 second average placing 6th or something.

After that, I got a MoYu Pyraminx and learned L4E, I average 5 seconds now : D


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2015)

Well that's quite the bump. I don't suppose you feel like asking your school if they would let you have the hall one weekend at some stage midyear?


----------

